# Oral Exams



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone else have problems with this? I'm studying french atm and even though it's 3-4 months off i'm dreading doing that part of the exams.

Also haven't got my English GCSE yet cos every time I enrol and then they mention the oral exam I freak out and end up quitting :|


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I had an oral exam last block in front of 1 professor and 10 students. The grade is pending, but I am confident I did terrible :-/ Something about being put on the spot makes me forget stuff I otherwise know cold. Sorry, I am not being much help here no? lol
best of luck, it is good that you are thinking about this several months in advance though, that's more time to prepare for it.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

The only thing I can do is practise speaking but like you said, being put on the spot makes you forget stuff lol. Had one last year and had practised hard for it. All I remember is saying the same thing several times to answer diff questions and saying "er" a lot. Also doesn't help when you know it actually means something so there's more pressure in getting it right. Thanks for replying ^^


----------

